# dvd player help



## sweetcheeks82 (May 15, 2010)

are there any dvd players that will play same formats as the PS3? my old dvd player will only play discs that have one movie burned onto it, but the ps3 will play discs that have more than one on. thanks in advance


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Look for one that supports DivX.


----------



## sweetcheeks82 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------

